# Winstrol half life?



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Now I've always thought winstrol had a half-life of roughly 24 hours, so I'm taking the whole dose(75mg) in the morning.

I was in the gym earlier chatting to this guy and he's adamant it's a 5 hour half life? I explained that was dbol and he reckons they have the same half life?

Any opinions or nice juicy facts?

Is this guy right or a complete tool?

Cheers


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

*EDIT: Just found this! *

Stanozolol

•[17beta-Hydroxy-17-methyl-5alpha-androstano[3,2-c]pyrazole]

•Molecular Weight: 344.5392

•Molecular Formula: C22H36N2O

•Melting Point:N/A

•Manufacturer: (Originally) Sterling

•Release Date:1962

•Effective Dose(men): 50-100mgs/day

•Effective Dose (women): 2.5-10mgs/day

*•Active Life:8hours*

•Detection Time:3 weeks (oral) to 9 weeks (injectable)

•Androgenic/Anabolic Ratio:30:320


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

C.Hill said:


> Now I've always thought winstrol had a half-life of roughly 24 hours, so I'm taking the whole dose(75mg) in the morning.
> 
> I was in the gym earlier chatting to this guy and he's adamant it's a 5 hour half life? I explained that was dbol and he reckons they have the same half life?
> 
> ...


A complete tool  .



ShaunH101 said:


> *EDIT: Just found this! *
> 
> Stanozolol
> 
> ...


Another complete tool :lol: .

It's no wonder there is so much mis-information posted.

Half life is around 24 hrs +/- variables and thats a scientific fact.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I must say I'm sorry!  I did agree with the 24 hours! But a quick google search showed me the info I posted! 

My bad!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol

Thanks mars, if there's one persons opinion/fact I would take, it's yours.

Hope that wallybrains in the gym tomorrow lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

24 hours ? No it's not it's 9 hours isn't it ? I remember from researching it in my last cycle. And most sources agree with 9 hours


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't argue with the science lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rav212 said:


> 24 hours ? No it's not it's 9 hours isn't it ? I remember from researching it in my last cycle. And most sources agree with 9 hours


See post number 3.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I think oral and water based winny injections differ in half life


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> I think oral and water based winny injections differ in half life.


Doubt it. Both the drugs are 17aa.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Rav212 said:


> 24 hours ? No it's not it's 9 hours isn't it ? I remember from researching it in my last cycle. And most sources agree with 9 hours


I must be mistaken then if youv'e researched it and most sources agree.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mars said:


> I must be mistaken then if youv'e researched it and most sources agree.


Sarcasm?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

9 hours according to the author of this MT article which has been a sticky for years

http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/article-steroid-half-life.aspx

''Winstrol (stanozolol)

(tablets or depot taken orally)	9 hours

Read more at: http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/article-steroid-half-life.aspx''


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Cheers mate  will have a read in a bit!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Sarcasm?


in its proffesional form lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> in its proffesional form lol


Lol I'm confused now? WHATS THE HALF-LIFE?????????

so many contradicting articles and opinions lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lol I'm confused now? WHATS THE HALF-LIFE?????????
> 
> so many contradicting articles and opinions lol


if i was to take anyones advice about anything to do with steds it would be Mars mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> if i was to take anyones advice about anything to do with steds it would be Mars mate





C.Hill said:


> Lol
> 
> Thanks mars, if there's one persons opinion/fact I would take, it's yours.


 X2 mate lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

m118 said:


> 9 hours according to the author of this MT article which has been a sticky for years
> 
> http://articles.muscletalk.co.uk/article-steroid-half-life.aspx
> 
> ...


With respect, why have you linked to articles by a MOD at MT, wouldn't it be better when researching for the correct information to use CAS papers or medical/scientific literature from the companies that actually manufacture the products? posting irrelevant links like those is the main cause of mis-information on the internet.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Lol
> 
> Thanks mars, if there's one persons opinion/fact I would take, it's yours.
> 
> Hope that wallybrains in the gym tomorrow lol


kick the sh1t out of him for lying to you and making you look thick.

then kick the sh1t out of him again for making you question your own judgement!

just kidding bro, as another option, you could just call him a tool:smartass:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mars said:


> With respect, why have you linked to articles by a MOD at MT, wouldn't it be better when researching for the correct information to use CAS papers or medical/scientific literature from the companies that actually manufacture the products? posting* irrelevant links* like those is the main cause of mis-information on the internet.


How is it irrelevant? It's relevant because it's an article on a major forum with half life postings, that's been up for years. I don't think you understand what irrelevant means.

NB: I am happy to accept it being 24 hrs if I see some evidence. Genuinely.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Let see ure scientific evidence then please MARS


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Mars said:


> With respect, why have you linked to articles by a MOD at MT, wouldn't it be better when researching for the correct information to use CAS papers or medical/scientific literature from the companies that actually manufacture the products? posting irrelevant links like those is the main cause of mis-information on the internet.


With the upmost respect mate so far we have a mod at MT and a mod at UKM giving conflicting opinions, neither of which has backed it up by any scientific infomation of facts.. i understand you know your stuff but just because you say something doesn't make it so! Can you post something up with proper evidence? I'm also interested in this...


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I think this may solve the problem why some say 1 day and some say 9 hours. Taken orally tablets or depot (as some people drink injectable winny) half life is 9 hours. And depot injected is 1 day half life

http://www.british-bodybuilding.co.uk/Half-Life.shtml


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

Rav212 said:


> I think this may solve the problem why some say 1 day and some say 9 hours. Taken orally tablets or depot (as some people drink injectable winny) half life is 9 hours. And depot injected is 1 day half life
> 
> http://www.british-bodybuilding.co.uk/Half-Life.shtml


I always wondered why people inject when there's tabs, both toxic. But that covers it.. Just wonder if injectable Dbol would have the same benefits?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

So looks like mars wasn't that right after all.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Rav212 said:


> So looks like mars wasn't that right after all.


looks like we still dont have any scientific evidence


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rav212 said:


> So looks like mars wasn't that right after all.


Don't be so sure too soon


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Lol true that


----------

